# Japan Air Self Defence Force



## ivanotter (Nov 2, 2011)

All,

I am building an RF-4EJ (1/72 Hasegawa). Another F-4. Favourite really.

Now, these were flown by 501 SQ in japan. I am not clued up on JASDF. Does anyone have any links to 501 Sq/Info etc?

On top of, the colouring is noted as FS colours. Well and good. But surely the Japanese colours are not all FS standards? Those beautiful pink, red, blue, etc etc in millions of shades, are not typical of (boring) FS colours. 

Did 501 SQ also just take over the FS colours? It does not look like it, though.

I have posted something on ARC as well, but more help is needed.

HELP!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 3, 2011)

I am not sure about the FS colors as I'm not a scale modeller but I may be able to assist you with my serching result on the net.
501飛行隊


----------



## ivanotter (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks a ton. this is the one I am busy with. plane no 509. 

it is a tricky question really. As far as I (now) know, the grey is standzrd US (FS standard) and what the planes were delivered in. That i can understand and see.

The "greens" are more subtle. 

The key question is really; Does JASDF have its own colours or are the colours totally FS standard colours?

Ivan


----------



## ivanotter (Nov 4, 2011)

908. not 508. sorry - typo


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 4, 2011)

Colors for the Japanese aircrafts are based on JIS - Japan Industrial Standards or NDS - National Defense Standard when JIS does not supoort.
JIS color sample
NDS color sample
Sorry but I am not finding out which color it was for the F-4 fighter.
Wish above helps.


----------



## ivanotter (Nov 4, 2011)

THANKS!!!

This is exactly the stuff I was looking for. i suspected that there would be a separate Japanese colour scheme, not just adopting the FS colours.

The text does produce a slight challenge.

Yours,


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 4, 2011)

You are welcome!


----------

